# power steering fluid versus trans fluid



## wine (Feb 23, 2005)

The power steering on the p/s reservoir on my 97 Nissan Sentra B14 looks dark and would like to flush it out.

The only way I can think of is by siphoning out the old fluid and add new power steering fluid.

I am totally confused as to add conventional power steering fluid or automatic transmission fluid DexronIII.


----------

